# Which is worst in a public place?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you could also add what has happend to you - just to make us laugh at your misfortune. :rasp:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Bein so drunk your sick.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Second most pointless poll ever














I voted for being naked....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Second most pointless poll ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Xenon - This is the lounge, what kind of point do I need?

Pure comedy!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't care what other people think of me, but France is a horrible place (well, the country's nice, the French ain't







) So being in France it is...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont care being naked in public because i have a big penis and im proud of it!








i voted for falling down badlly


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Marco...dont over exaggerate yourself there too much


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Marco...dont over exaggerate yourself there too much-Ms._Nattereri

LOL


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...how about being stupid drunk in public while picking up what looks to be a female prostitute, but actually a transvestite...?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

...how about being stupid drunk in public while picking up what looks to be a female prostitute, but actually a transvestite...?

LOL


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

John, is there something you should be telling us ???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Nevermind I dont think we'd want to know...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...yea...when i get drunk im public, its funny and hilarious...i have home footage of it, recorded by my one of my boys...but i dont go around picking up prostitutes, why bother, they dont look that good down here


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> but i dont go around picking up prostitutes, why bother


 Yeah, you prefer at-home service, right, you randy dog


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...what'cha tryin to say juda?







...tryin to say that i can't get any?







trying to say that im too much of a "playa" for you to handle?







...know this juda.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

All I say is that you don't hit the street to get "some": you just call them in


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...hehe, that's right, they come to me for a good time :laugh: ...but still, i would never call them in....


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i voted for (having a noisy irratating aquaintance with you) it really p's me off not bothered about the other things as done most of them exept the clown one dont know many clowns


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hydroshutter said:


> Bein so drunk your sick.


 I like the way you say this, but their are no votes for it.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hows this for imbarrasing...

being naked carying alot of things in france,walking buy a clown that soakes you. waile you walk into and ex, and then falling down in front of her and everyone else.....

now thats imbarrasing.

(and i do have a big penis...







)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> (and i do have a big penis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...i have a very decent one







...i'm proud of what i have







....

...and no juda, it's not a popsicle stick...it's a nutty buddy ice cream cone


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

.....hmmmm..... yeah....... whatever........


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> .....hmmmm..... yeah....... whatever........


 ...what'cha trying to say juda? trying to say you've seen it before?







....







you're stalkin me arent you?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've seen it before......










I told ya.......


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > .....hmmmm..... yeah....... whatever........
> ...


 no I am


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yep, you better watch your back: Eurothrash is everywhere


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Yep, you better watch your back: Eurothrash is everywhere


 ...you sure it isnt just euro"trash"?
















...innes i thought i told you not to touch young boys like me? am i going to have to take this up with your government?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hahahahahaha jonas... that was funny. with the ice cream cone.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Boys Boys Boys....do you really need to talk about how big your ice cream cones are?! I mean Im almost sure this board is 95% male at least, and for you to be flaunting it...hmm







doesnt seem like the thing you'd want to do.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I haven't said anything about my, well, you know: it's Spikey and Marco who whip their thingies out all the time and starts talking about it...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I haven't said anything about my, well, you know: it's Spikey and Marco who whip their thingies out all the time and starts talking about it...


 ...cuz we're proud of what we gots! ...remember mine is the nutty buddy cone....creamy on the side, nutty on the outside


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

*JOHN!!!* did you really have to go that far?!?!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...what?????...all i said was creamy on the inside, nutty on the outside, that's what a nutty buddy ice cream cone is....karen, you have a sick mine, tsk, tsk tsk


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ya, kids today








It's all Christina "dirrrrrrrrrrrrrty" Aguilera's fault.......


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...she's not dirty, just hot!!!!! not my fault the dutch dont have fine lookin women!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont have a dirty mind...remember Im the innocent one here







*angel face* I dont listen to Christina, so she has no influence on me whatsoever.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I dont have a dirty mind...remember Im the innocent one here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, not to burst your bubble, but I noticed you reacted quite strongly to Spikey's ice cream cone


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey hey hey, you weren't supposed to catch on Judazzz! GrEaT! Now they're gonna know the truth!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Well, not to burst your bubble, but I noticed you reacted quite strongly to Spikey's ice cream cone


 ...no comment!







....hey anyone know what the M&M slogan is?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Melts in your mouth not in your hands


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Melts in your mouth not in your hands


 ....now add in juda's quote "Well, not to burst your bubble, but I noticed you reacted quite strongly to Spikey's ice cream cone" and you'll get what im thinking.....







...you have to have a dirty mind like karen to get this....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

OH MAN!! I KNEW YOU WERE GONNA DO THAT!!! TSK TSK TSK!!!








I should have known better!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA







....that's why i didnt want to post it karen


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You two should get a room


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....nah, i already have someone in mind...and its NOT you juda!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

*JUDAZZZ!!!*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> *JUDAZZZ!!!*


Ooops, me and my big mouth


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats it your fired!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...what?!?!?!?! ...karen, why didnt you tell me this earlier, we could've gone on national television like the maury show to express your undying love for me


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Thats it your fired!!!


 Huh, fired as in not being hired (anymore...)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And indeed, this thread is pretty derailed


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...was this my thread? i don't remember


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Express my undying love for you?!?! Hmm...LoL...I dont think so!! No love here!!...however, I dont think I would have to go to the Maury show when we got our own audience here...









Judazzz: LOL THATS RIGHT!! YOUR NO LONGER HIRED!!! *wink*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...was this my thread? i don't remember


 No, it's Innes' thread: I guess he don't mind









Karen, I'm lonely


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....you still got me juda







....remember, im in your will


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Your lonely?!? AWWW well okay I guess your hired again!! Welcome back loo


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

wOOt!!!








(of happiness, this time)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...all you two need is a hotel room, and some sappy 80's tune, and you're off


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...all you two need is a hotel room, and some sappy 80's tune, and you're off


 Does that mean, you want a lil' brother


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

LOL you two are giving me a tummy ache!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...hey, i bet juda would give you a tummy ache too


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well I know where all the guys' mind's are today!!! You outta be ashamed of yourself...









hehehehe


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ok this thread is getting a little out of hand....

closed.

damn, i dont have my mod power yet.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Well I know where all the guys' mind's are today!!! You outta be ashamed of yourself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, it's better than working......


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

CLOSED! CLOSED! CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

damn. for some reason its still not working.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...innes i thought i told you not to touch young boys like me? am i going to have to take this up with your government?


 you know there is only 1 years differance Oo
















"...was this my thread? i don't remember" - USMC*sPiKeY*

"No, it's Innes' thread: I guess he don't mind" - Judazzz

I really think Xenon needs to get a chatroom sorted out for you guys, or better still a hotel room!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

But you should know Michael, there's no fun in 'sorting it out' through a chat room!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> But you should know Michael, there's no fun in 'sorting it out' through a chat room!!!


 ...what's there to sort out???? it's a fasher-_sh_on bonding!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you guys are too much


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

hhhmmm........a hotel room!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

lol...fasher-shon bonding


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...juda is like michael jackson...he grabs his crotch in front of people, screams at a high-pitched voice and allows young boys (like his son, me) to sleep with him in bed







..........ugh, i think i made myself sick with that comment...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

jonas is john your son?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Virtually he is


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...juda is like michael jackson...he grabs his crotch in front of people, screams at a high-pitched voice and allows young boys (like his son, me) to sleep with him in bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shut your piehole, you big mouth









Yeah Marco, in cyberspace anything is possible: for instance, I just safely returned from a trip to outer space







Only thing that bugs me is that funny feeling and the huge antenna up my ass.......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz, Shut your piehole, you big mouth


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I voted for being naked but for a reason. I don't mind being naked in public, but in my dreams I often look down and find I am 3" less naked.









But then I wake up and am horrified to find that I am 4" less naked.









-Kevin-


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

lol this is a laugh, the treads get better every day, This one went from whats worse to my penis is bigger then yours, to I love you karen, back to my penis is bigger then yours. lol


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

tommorow it'll be something else.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...yea, tomorrow it'll be about how juda got the antenna up his ass, and how he loved being probed by elvis and tupac in some forgotten land making money off their record sales


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...yea, tomorrow it'll be about how juda got the antenna up his ass, and how he loved being probed by elvis and tupac in some forgotten land making money off their record sales


 yea it probably will.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > ...yea, tomorrow it'll be about how juda got the antenna up his ass, and how he loved being probed by elvis and tupac in some forgotten land making money off their record sales
> ...


 I think you will find that it just happend!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I got you all beat on size









Can we close this yet????


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

......i guess so


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes pleas do - I don't like my threads becoming this mind-numming!


----------

